
Russia pursues producing pet food with insect protein - jelliclesfarm
https://www.petfoodindustry.com/articles/8728-russia-pursues-producing-pet-food-with-insect-protein
======
ydb
Finally a country not afraid of eating critters! Or at least, not afraid of
feeding them to their animals...

Seriously, I've eaten protein processed from insects plenty of time and it's
in no way disgusting. People need to get over their ridiculous culinary
phobias.

If we are to survive climate apocalypse and accelerating population growth,
we're gonna need to learn to eat bugs instead of cows.

~~~
jelliclesfarm
Do you think insect protein will replace animal protein? Like cricket flour vs
steak.

~~~
ydb
It definitely _can_ , however I'm not optimistic about people's willingness to
adopt it. From my anecdotal experience, the people who are grossed out by the
thought are _really_ bothered by it. I see no way of converting those people
to consumers/customers & thus leaving a large chunk of the market on the
table.

------
WheelsAtLarge
The problem with this is that once insect protein is classified as dog/pet
food people will never eat it or at the very least it will be so much harder
to convince people to even try it.

